# Leigh & Naomi



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Guess who i've got boxed up and ready to go? 










I put the lone male in the seperated tub, as it hit me at the last minute the putting a gorup of mature virgin males next to a group of mature virgin females would cause huge uproar :lol: 









So the little BEW boy can drive himself silly on his own, which hes doing so very well despite just having come from a group of girlies, the rogue!


















The boys









and the 2 stripy lads, who to my total surprise are the most relaxed, even though i've just grabbed them and chased them and boxed them up and drove the rest into ping pong mode, just minutes after they were sat munching on millet spray and i saw one discover the water bottle so at least they'll know what its for  









I've put a bit of tape in the smaller tubs, particularly the stripes as they weren't totally secure, just to be safe


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

yey excitement building here 

are they on their way yet???


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep just left at 2.20pm :mrgreen:

they're having a party and flicking food and bedding everywhere :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

What did you use to seperate them in that big rub? Looks pretty snazzy  :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

that would be my mum with her super rub making skills x she made a divide down the middle with tiny hole wire and strips of plastic x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Its very creative, i love them, mine look like bodge jobs compared


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

yay theyre here ..just, came about half an hour ago x the poor bloody courier man went all the way up to scotland to collect some pigeons to transport and the person didnt even have them and said they wouldnt for another 2 weeks, so he was 4 hours behind schedule for all his other stops, poor bugger x ...anyway theyre here now and all looking very scrummy, will get them out for a cuddle in the morning, x THANK U SARAH, UR A STAR x x x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

goodness what a total nightmare and poor Leigh having to wait up half the bloomin' night 

at least they're now with you safe and sound, I will pm you about fetching mine - tank all set up and can't wait x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

My god, good job you stayed up!

I hope they are all well, they've travelled from one side of the country to the other then? :shock: lucky mice, i've never been to Scotland :lol: 
I hope the little broken fawn and his brother are ok, they are so tiny compared to most the others! and i hope Naomi's BEW hasn't collapsed of exhaustion trying to get to the females :lol:


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

yey finally off to meet Leigh this afternoon to fetch my boys VERY EXCITED


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ive been telling them theyre gonna be meeting their mummy this afternoon, theyre very exited too  x


----------

